# Cleo may or may not have Cancer



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I'm praying for her! Things do sound positive! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

I am praying. A lot of cancers are like this. Good one day then bad the next day. Jake had normal blood work the first time he collapsed. Only an ultrasound showed the cancer. His reports were also vague and said probably hemangiosarcoma. Jake was normal on the day he passed. It hits quickly. So just be prepared it can hit one minute no matter how they are acting.


----------



## pst2154 (May 21, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> I am praying. A lot of cancers are like this. Good one day then bad the next day. Jake had normal blood work the first time he collapsed. Only an ultrasound showed the cancer. His reports were also vague and said probably hemangiosarcoma. Jake was normal on the day he passed. It hits quickly. So just be prepared it can hit one minute no matter how they are acting.


****, sorry to hear that. That really scares me now!!

They dont think that its hemangiosarcoma. Seems that hemangiosarcomas can rupture so they can be sudden. They told us likely Cleo would gradually just lose all motivation to live.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry you have had this bad news. Enjoy every day (as you are). At 12 she has had a good life with you, you are being pro-active with her treatment and it is great that you work from home and can be with her. Keep us posted.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

I am so happy to hear that your girl is doing ok/ good! A few things I would recommend... One getting an abdominal ultrasound by an internal medicine specialist. In my opinion the vagueness is not acceptable especially when they give you a "deadline" of two weeks. Adenocarcinoma is a good possibility but I believe a definite answer is acceptable to expect. The diet you are doing sounds like it is making Cleo happy and healthy so keep it up! Please be persistent in getting the answers you deserve. Although it might now change things, it is very helpful in knowing exactly what you are dealing with. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## pst2154 (May 21, 2015)

Yes Cleo did have an ultrasound and then the Vet spoke with the internist he works with. He infers its originating in the pancreas but said the only way to know is to open her up which both he/us don't want to do. (Path report is attached if you want to take a look)

He is probably right about the diagnosis and we are probably just in a state of denial finding any hole in the analysis but we need to in order to keep out/her spirits high. 

I think we have tired her out this week from going to so many new parks so today she will most likely just get a little walk and some visitors to get social stimulation. Here she is yesterday when she decided she wanted to try out the playground.

https://youtu.be/iefQtrSgJrQ


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That report reminds me of jakes report. Although his said hemo yours is probably lymphoma. Your doing the right things and just enjoy the time you have left.


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

omg im sorry , i will pray for the pup and the owners cuz its a stress on all my friend , keep us posted plz!!!


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

pst2154 said:


> Yes Cleo did have an ultrasound and then the Vet spoke with the internist he works with. He infers its originating in the pancreas but said the only way to know is to open her up which both he/us don't want to do.


After reading the report it does sound a little more concrete... With that being said I love the video! What a brave girl going across those bridges! She looks very happy  So with that being said, it may very well be cancer, but don't dwell on the two weeks. No one can tell you when her time is up. As long as she is happy and comfortable thats all that matters. I know how hard this is. Hang in there and enjoy because she seems like she is!


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

Have you considered having your Vet send the samples taken to Colorado State? They have the equipment needed to give you definitive answers. I did that because I didn't want to start any sort of Chemo without a firm YES, he has cancer 100%. I know that steroids really helped my boy feel so much better for a few weeks and he was stronger than ever. I hope you have lots of great memories to make in the next few weeks and that you guys get a miracle


----------



## Fattner (Apr 1, 2015)

Feel better Chloe , hope you like fire dogs !!


----------



## pst2154 (May 21, 2015)

Update: 

Cleo is still with us but maybe not for long. Outside of the house, she acts like a normal golden. The problem is she is not interested in food. We have tried to tempt her with just about everything we have read about. The last thing we want is for her to waste away and suffer so we are going to talk to the vet again today and see if there are any medications we can try which will get her to eat before we say goodbye.

Thanks for all the well wishes


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear this. Keep trying different foods, I know two friends with diagnosed dogs and one would only eat pancakes and the other would only eat fried potatoes. Sending many prayers


----------



## pst2154 (May 21, 2015)

Cleo started fainting yesterday in the car and again at our vets office. We all decided she was telling us it was her time. She is no longer in any pain.


Cleo
5/1/2003 - 6/1/2015


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your beautiful Cleo. Please know I'm thinking about you and your wife during this sad time.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your lovely Cleo....


----------



## 1oldparson (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm sorry for the your loss of Cleo. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------

